# Reproductor DVD sin sonido...



## matyuivc (Ago 28, 2014)

Hace poco encontré un DVD que estaba guardado en mi casa y no sabia porque...lo probé y me di con que funciona bien pero no tiene sonido...si pudieran ayudarme les agradecería...
Les dejo algunas fotos...


----------



## Cdma System (Ago 28, 2014)

Tenés algún conocimiento  técnico?


----------



## Sr. Domo (Ago 28, 2014)

Como primer intento, repasa las soldaduras de los conectores RCA, es común que con el tiempo la soldadura se quiebre y haga falso contacto o simplemente se desconecte y no se note.

Salu2!


----------



## matyuivc (Ago 28, 2014)

tengo conocimientos de electrónica pero aun estoy estudiando...lo primero que hice fue revisar los RCA pero estan en buenas condiciones...


----------



## sergiot (Ago 28, 2014)

Antes de hacer mas daño del que ya tiene, probá de entrar al menú de configuración de sonido y fíjate que no esté activado el DTS, si lo tuviese, no todos los DVD lo traían.


----------



## Cdma System (Ago 28, 2014)

Especifica si no tiene ningún sonido de audio o no tenés "voz"
Fijate si no está configurado en 5.1 y estás usando sólo estéreo


----------

